# Wanted Composer & Sound Designer for Retro RPG project



## actionhero3 (Feb 6, 2020)

*Thanks to everyone taking the time to read and reply to this message  The position has been filled now. *

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello there,

We're currently developing our first indie project called Awakening, and are seeking a composer and sound designer. Up until this point, we've been using a mix of music, our own music, free music, and sounds. However, Awakening is at the point now that it needs an upgrade to music and sounds to unify and improve the feel and mood.

We're looking to create an immersive and cohesive soundtrack with sound effects that players can really feel. For now, Awakening will be a shorter experience as we are working towards completing the demo; despite being short, we're still are aiming to provide a high quality experience. We're seeking a professional who has experience creating soundtracks and sound effects for video games.

The deadline to complete would be end of May 2020, we currently have a budget of $3000 for audio.

If you're interested, please share your portfolio. Thank you for taking the time to look at this posting!

Here is a video of our project (still in progress):


----------



## cornelisjordaan (Feb 6, 2020)

Howdy! Great stuff you have thusfar  I'm sure you'll find the right person for the job around these forums somewhere! 

... and with that segue, I'm throwing my name into the hat - you can check out some of my work on my website - https://cornelis-jordaan-composer.com/

Followed your socials just now - looking forward to seeing further updates!


----------



## Clawrence (Feb 7, 2020)

Christopherkingsmore.com


----------



## dfhagai (Feb 7, 2020)

Hey,

Looks Great!
I've been writing music for games for the last 7 years. I also teach FMOD & Unity for a living (Wwise & Steinberg certified).

Here's a short demo reel:




For more details & music, please visit me at: www.hagaid.com

Cheers!
HD


----------



## Chaoswaves (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi

This seems really interesting and something I would definitely like to work on. Check out my demoreels at: http://chaoswaves.org (chaoswaves.org) 

Regards
Ville Pallonen


----------



## Ro_deo (Feb 7, 2020)

Looks great! I like the retro vibe without looking like its cloning any pre-existing game. Would be interested to hear more about the plot and the scope but it looks like your animations are pretty much there! I’ve worked in half a dozen games and I specialize in electronic and rock music and. I’ve done work directly through my modified NES to get authentic vintage sounds, though it looks like you’re looking more for MegaDrive/Genesis tones, which I’ve always wanted to experiment with but haven’t had the right project for.

My website: www.rorygiven.com

Selections from 2018: 

And a little game jam game I did years ago that transitions between chiptune and orchestral arrangements of the same pieces, as well as the sound design:


My instagram with what I’ve been up to most recently (mostly electronic stuff):








Rory Given (@rorygiven) • Instagram photos and videos


479 Followers, 131 Following, 64 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Rory Given (@rorygiven)




www.instagram.com





My contact is on my website 
Cheers!
Rory


----------



## antrix7 (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello,

I'm a composer and sound designer for film, television and interactive media with 5+ years of experience writing scores and designing sounds for films, television and video games. 

Here's a few examples of my work - 

Showreel: 
Sound Design Examples: 

Previous Credits: https://www.antrikshbali.com/credits

I hope that I will hear back from you later about this, I could be reached via the contact form on my website

Best wishes,
Antriksh Bali


----------



## Haakond (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi!
This looks like a fun game. There are a lot of talentful composers here, so I am sure you will find the right person. Anyway, I am a composer from Norway. I have experience from both films, short films, games and pop music. Here is my demoreel


You can also check out my SoundCloud, for my of my work!








Haakon Davidsen


Welcome. I am a composer from Norway. You can contact me on: Email: [email protected] Or visit me on; https://www.haakondavidsen.com YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/Haakond Twitter: tw




soundcloud.com





Haakon


----------



## powerestudio (Feb 10, 2020)

I am Sound Designer.





Royalty Free Music | Non copyrighted music | Free soundtrack music


Download our royalty free music library. Use in visual media, film or video games. Discover original and free background music without copyrights.



www.powerestudio.com


----------



## Seycara (Feb 10, 2020)

actionhero3 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> We're currently developing our first indie project called Awakening, and are seeking a composer and sound designer. Up until this point, we've been using a mix of music, our own music, free music, and sounds. However, Awakening is at the point now that it needs an upgrade to music and sounds to unify and improve the feel and mood.
> 
> ...




YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/c/seycara
Spotify: 

Message me for more information!


----------



## Mackievellian (Feb 10, 2020)

Great looking game.

I mostly write for my band (Prog/Fusion sort of style) but I've been enjoying working on some simpler SNES-esque music. I've been looking to write music with context, i.e. where I can work off of a setting or character, make use of leitmotif. I love these kinds of aesthetics.

Here's a link to my Soundcloud.










Mackievellian


Music for games or something. [email protected]




soundcloud.com


----------



## Deadstar Audio (Mar 11, 2020)

Hey there, 

Amazing Game, I would love to work with you. I can do both sound design and music composition. You can check put my demo reel at my website www.deadstaraudio.com 

Hope to hear back from you. 

Here's my latest composition : 

Thanks.


----------



## Ryan Hall (Mar 17, 2020)

Good Day,

My name is Ryan Hall & I'm a sound designer / composer and mix engineer based in South Africa. I have been mixing for broadcast for the past 11 years, and have mixed over 700 shows, been on over 200 location sound recording shoots and composed over 20 songs for various mediums:

From composing 8-bit style for TV Broadcast Themes: 



To Epic Sound Design and music: 



or



I would love to chat more about the job & and I have no problem with your deadline.

Full credits at www.ryan-hall.com

Kind Regards

Ryan


----------

